# Detailed examination



## Trendale (Apr 23, 2008)

As I understand it, a detailed examination is when the physician examines 2 to 7 areas or systems, with 4 findings in the affected system; therefore a total of 8 or more findings overall. The way I originally understood it, the 4 findings, is not counted as a bullet, it is only required to qualify for a detailed exam, which makes a distinct difference in a expanded problem focused exam(just 2 to 7 areas or systems w/o 4 findings in the affected area). I just want to make sure if I should or should not count the 4 findings in the affected area. Thanks!


----------



## Cindy711 (Apr 23, 2008)

*new thread*

Can someone please tell me how to post a new thread?? Thanks


----------



## Trendale (Apr 23, 2008)

Go to the bottom of the main page of the E/M section, it will say new thread, click there.


----------



## Jagadish (Apr 23, 2008)

http://www.empiremedicare.com/cbtcourses/main/courses/eandm/jobAids/Exam Levels.pdf


Detailed. An extended examination of affected body area(s) and other
symptomatic or related organ system(s) (up to 7, at least *two items per system*).

According to this source on empiremedicare.com, 2 items per system is enough to qualify as detailed exam per 1995 guidelines.


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 25, 2008)

letisha said:


> As I understand it, a detailed examination is when the physician examines 2 to 7 areas or systems, with 4 findings in the affected system; therefore a total of 8 or more findings overall. The way I originally understood it, the 4 findings, is not counted as a bullet, it is only required to qualify for a detailed exam, which makes a distinct difference in a expanded problem focused exam(just 2 to 7 areas or systems w/o 4 findings in the affected area). I just want to make sure if I should or should not count the 4 findings in the affected area. Thanks!



In your case, I would check with the insurance carrier directly, each insurance has their "own rules" regarding what a detailed exam is.  Where I live I use our local medicare carrier's criteria.  

Hope this helps,


----------

